# Let's compare weight :)



## HunterMacy (Jan 3, 2014)

The infamous weight thread!
Macy 2 and a half yrs old 75lbs. 
Hunter 24 weeks 70lbs.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Ziva Female 11 mo. 60 lbs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Tasha, Hana and Kaia....all exactly twice as much as half !!


SuperG


----------



## Unbridled Brunette (Mar 25, 2004)

Liebchen is 14 weeks and 5 days old, and she weighs 38 pounds.


----------



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

King had just turned 4 months and he is 50lbs.


----------



## Michele Maxcy (Jan 3, 2014)

Willow 10 months, 65lbs


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell 12 weeks 30.7 lbs.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buddy 12 years 91#'s 
Sarge 12 weeks 16.5 #'s


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Tasha, Hana and Kaia....all exactly twice as much as half !!


Why that's exactly what my little Djibouti weighs. What a coincidence...


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystique 20.8 lbs yesterday and will be 13 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Why that's exactly what my little Djibouti weighs. What a coincidence...



More than a coincidence....but stranger things have happened....so I have heard.

SuperG


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Yogi 23 weeks 56 pounds

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Lola 5yo and 32kg (70.4lbs)

Harry 3yo and 40kg (88lbs) - _so happy, he is an EPI dog and managing to gain and keep his weight on_


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara - approx 14 months, 62 lbs


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Warden - 9 months, 72lbs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDav8r (Dec 19, 2013)

Luger - 9 weeks, 19 lbs. Doc just today said he's just a little on the lean side, so we need to make up a little bit!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Max 
7 months- 88 pounds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carrieincolorado (Jan 18, 2014)

Chevelle is 20 weeks old and she is 43 pounds.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper (female) almost 25 months and 85.6lbs
Zeus (male) almost 28 months and 87.8lbs

Both dog's are ideal in weight..no fat!


----------



## HunterMacy (Jan 3, 2014)

GSDav8r said:


> Luger - 9 weeks, 19 lbs. Doc just today said he's just a little on the lean side, so we need to make up a little bit!


Treasure the days that he's small


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Titan- 5 months 38 lbs.
Jasmine will be 4 next month 75lbs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon, 5 years, 70.5lbs
Legend, 13 weeks, 22.6lbs


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas: almost 25 months 76 lbs


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie, 17 months and 66lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden, 4 years - 80lbs
Carma, 13 months - 49lbs


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Murphy (probably a mix) is about 6 1/2 weeks old and 7lbs.
He also had worms and coccidia so I dont know how much that affected him.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

Stormie is 13 weeks old. Last week she weighed 25 pounds.


----------



## aliciablessing (Jan 26, 2014)

Remington is 10 weeks and 20lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

Jinx- Weighed 75 lbs @ 8 months. She is 9 months now but I don't think she has gained much if any weight since then.


----------



## S.F. (Nov 2, 2013)

Timber (male) seven months 67.3 lbs. Eris (female) 25 months 71 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey (Jul 29, 2013)

Apollo is 8 months and 92#

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Eli - 4.5 years old - 95lbs and super lean
Cajun - 7.5 years old, 75lbs and super lean


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Hoby, almost 9 months, 82 lbs.


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Olivia 10 months 65 lbs and constant now for 2 months.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter ~ 2.5 years, 86lbs.
Zenna ~ 10.5 weeks, 20lbs.


----------



## Axle (Jan 29, 2014)

Axle - 8 months - 76lbs


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Revy 10.5 months, 68 lbs.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Oskar 10 weeks 22.6 pounds


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

Nala 22 weeks 51lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HunterMacy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hunter 24 weeks 70lbs. 
Macy 2 and a half yrs old 75lbs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn at 2.5 has made it to 77.2 pounds..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178042&stc=1&d=1392075076


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Midnite at 1.5 years old is 101 pounds and on a diet...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=178050&stc=1&d=1392075282


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

All very lean and vet weighed.
Django male 12 mnth 82 lbs DDR lines
Loki. male 3 yrs. 80 lbs. Czech/wgsl
Lady female. 5 yrs. 69 lbs. Byb but from euro lineage mostly WGR.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> Stormie is 13 weeks old. Last week she weighed 25 pounds.


We went to the vet today for another round of puppy shots. So, 13 weeks and 28 pounds.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Baron. 13 months old. 85.6 lbs.
Very fit.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Harley is a five year old neutered male: 90 lbs lean
Varick is a 17 month old intact male: 80 lbs very lean


----------



## Luisnegron (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
I see all these weights on dogs, I wonder if i am doing something wrong.
Utah is 2 yrs old neutered 72lbs its all muscle. height is 26-27


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Leia is 5.5 years old and 68 lbs.
Doyle is just over 6 months and 44 lbs. He had roundworms and giardia though...


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Luisnegron said:


> Hi,
> I see all these weights on dogs, I wonder if i am doing something wrong.
> Utah is 2 yrs old neutered 72lbs its all muscle. height is 26-27


I'm sure you're not doing anything wrong. What is his build like? It's common for neutered males to have less muscle mass than intact males.


----------



## Luisnegron (Jan 11, 2014)

What is his build like? What do you mean <>>


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Irok is 19 weeks this week and 46lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

So, I guess Nonny is way on the lean side. He's about 8 1/2 weeks and is only 9lbs. He's a shepherd/lab mix though, so I guess that accounts for some of it. He did recently have giardia and had to fast. He's not particularly muscular either.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Luisnegron said:


> What is his build like? What do you mean <>>


How muscular he is. Sorry, I forgot to clarify.


----------



## Luisnegron (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh. Thank you so much for writing back. He is muscular , there is not fat on him , we exercise on a daily basis. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jäger - 6 years - 90
Katya - 4 years - 68
Aska - 9 years? - 72


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Luisnegron said:


> Oh. Thank you so much for writing back. He is muscular , there is not fat on him , we exercise on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well then, that may be the reason.


----------



## biggwill (Feb 11, 2014)

Thor is 5 1/2 months and weighs 65 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

5 months and 51 pounds


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

I was linked here to view weight and size.. n glad to know there's puppies who are similar to mine. I was a little worried, but I feel a little better.

Kakarot, Male, 8 weeks, 7.2 lbs (feb 15, 2014)


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny is almost 1.5 years and about 72 lbs


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Rina 9 months ~60lbs (need to get her weighed, she use to be about 52 but she's filled out now and looks like an adult instead of a puppy all the sudden)

Vladimír 14 weeks 30.7lbs


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto is nearly 6 and she weighs 80lbs


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Arson was 22lbs. Wednesday at 13 weeks.


----------



## Darren2711 (Jan 5, 2014)

Magnuss 8.5 weeks...20.8lbs
Athena 1 yr....72lbs


----------



## HunterMacy (Jan 3, 2014)

Loving the wide range of weight from these healthy doggies!


----------



## Nayeli's Dad (Jan 29, 2014)

Nayeli is 21 lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gunther is 80lbs and he's 1 year and 7 months and 27" at the withers.


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

Darren2711 said:


> Magnuss 8.5 weeks...20.8lbs
> Athena 1 yr....72lbs



Magnuss is gonna be a biggun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lauren.theos (Feb 12, 2014)

Count is 6 months and 70lbs.


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

56 pounds at 23 weeks. We were worried she was a bit tubby, but she's quite a solid girl and a normal weight according to the vet. She looks small compared to the some of the beauties on this thread! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

Diago is 1 1/2 years and weighs 90+ lbs. Bandit is 6 months and weighs 53 lbs. Both boys are nice and lean.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here she is at 10+ weeks, 20-21 lbs.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Ranger, 20 months, 65 lbs.


----------



## Stassi (Feb 18, 2014)

Stassi: Female 6 months, 60 lbs, 24.5" at shoulder.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Odin
5 and 1/2 months
23.5 inches at the shoulder
45 pounds

Obviously need to start putting some meat on this guy!


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Sunny will turn 10 months tomorrow and he is a lean 100#. Ginormous, I know .


----------



## faileh (Feb 17, 2014)

Barli is 16 weeks and 41 pounds


----------



## Botox (Feb 7, 2014)

Archon is 36.8lbs and she is 14 weeks.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson 2. something, 75 # reaching for 85, (has gained since we rescued him)
Shiggies, GSD mix probably old, who knows, went from 80 to 90 in 2 months, in her defense at 80 her ribs were visible and her hip bones stuck out,


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Today Tucker is exactly 10 mo and the vet scale read 112.8lbs. He was 104.8 at just shy of 8mo, so I wasn't sure ehat kind of surprise I'd get at this weight check.Now hoping he tapers off gain dramatically...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tratkins (Feb 15, 2014)

Samson is 12 weeks today and he weighs 27 lbs. He has more than doubled his weight since we got him at 8 weeks (11 lbs then). everywhere I go, people comment on how BIG his paws are and how BIG he is going to be...can't wait! I swear he gets bigger every time he wakes up!


----------



## BMWHillbilly (Oct 18, 2012)

Jazzy is 17 months and 74 lbs.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

belladonnalily said:


> Today Tucker is exactly 10 mo and the vet scale read 112.8lbs. He was 104.8 at just shy of 8mo, so I wasn't sure ehat kind of surprise I'd get at this weight check.Now hoping he tapers off gain dramatically...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


wow looks like my boy and yours were born on the same day! Sunny weighs an even 100# and I thought he was ginormous .


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Apsel is 45lbs at 4months.

Coming from a sire that was a lean 100-105 and a dam that was on the large-lean side as well. He's going to be a big boy.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Zoe is 9 weeks and 17 lbs


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

vprasad said:


> wow looks like my boy and yours were born on the same day! Sunny weighs an even 100# and I thought he was ginormous .


Funny! Same birthday and both pony-sized! No one believes me when I tell them his age.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Sage-1.5yrs old-58lbs
Ryker-9weeks old- 15.8lbs- only gained 1lb in a week. Normal?


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker at 10 weeks- 18lbs. Gained 2.4lbs in a week


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> Buddy 12 years 91#'s
> Sarge 12 weeks 16.5 #'s




Update...


Sarge at 16 weeks. 24.3


----------



## JagerBomb (Dec 24, 2013)

Jager is a big 110 at 8 months old. He does 10-15 pounds a month for a while now. I expect him to start slowing down in a little.


----------



## Darren2711 (Jan 5, 2014)

Magnuss just went to the vet yesterday for his 12 wk shots...33lbs. Big boy

He was 20lbs at his 8 week checkup. 13lbs in a month?? Is that more than average?


----------



## jvaughn (Mar 7, 2014)

Samurai 7 months 55 lbs


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

DonnaKay said:


> Mystique 20.8 lbs yesterday and will be 13 weeks tomorrow.


Mystique had her last set of puppy shots today so got weighed at the vet. She weighed 30.2 lbs and will be 17 weeks in 2 days. I think she'll be tall and lean like her momma. (Her doggie momma, not me. I'm the opposite of tall and lean.  )


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got back from the vet for his 2nd shots.. so I have an updated weight for my pup. 

8 weeks: 7.2 lbs
11 weeks, 5 days: 15.4 lbs

He came from a litter of 11 so.. he's a little on the smaller side. for now.


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Hans - 9wks5days - 15.0 lbs.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

16 week male, 33.4lbs at the vet Friday.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Darren2711 said:


> Magnuss just went to the vet yesterday for his 12 wk shots...33lbs. Big boy
> 
> He was 20lbs at his 8 week checkup. 13lbs in a month?? Is that more than average?


My male went from 22lbs at 14 weeks to 33.4lbs at 16 weeks.


----------



## shepgirl32 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jessie.....10 wks - 15lbs. "Girl"
Puppies are so awesome!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> We went to the vet today for another round of puppy shots. So, 13 weeks and 28 pounds.



Stormie had her last round of puppy shots today! :happyboogie:

She was 17 weeks old on Saturday. And she weighed 36.2 pounds today. :wub:


Here she is climbing up onto my bed.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My pup at 3 weeks less than 2/3 of a year minus the days in January weighed 3 times less than she weighed a bit ago.....


SuperG


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> My pup at 3 weeks less than 2/3 of a year minus the days in January weighed 3 times less than she weighed a bit ago.....
> 
> 
> SuperG



You might need to consult a specialist about this... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SBS (Feb 5, 2014)

My pup weighed 48 pounds last week, and just turned 5 months a few days ago. He started out really small being just 18 pounds when I picked him up at 12 weeks.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> You might need to consult a specialist about this...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Like I haven't heard that a million times....however, at first I thought everyone was talking a dog specialist....guess I wasn't too quick on the uptake.....

SuperG


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> however, at first I thought everyone was talking a dog specialist....
> 
> SuperG


I was, it sounds like your dog is fibbing about her weight and may have body image/self esteem issues:S


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> I was, it sounds like your dog is fibbing about her weight and may have body image/self esteem issues:S


I have seen her put her paw down her throat after she eats many times as well as staring at herself in the mirror for countless hours....hmmmmmm...now you have me wondering.

SuperG


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I have seen her put her paw down her throat after she eats many times as well as staring at herself in the mirror for countless hours....hmmmmmm...now you have me wondering.
> 
> SuperG


Sounds like one of my exes :hammer:


----------



## littlezeta (Dec 30, 2013)

Well my dog is only 4 months old but already weighs about 55 pounds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

littlezeta said:


> Well my dog is only 4 months old but already weighs about 55 pounds
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You need to change her name from littlezeta to bigzeta


----------



## littlezeta (Dec 30, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> You need to change her name from littlezeta to bigzeta



Oh also, since he's so big if been hearing that he might be a King Shepherd. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow, my puppy just turned 8 weeks Tuesday and he's 15.8lbs from the vet today. Haha, he is HUGE. Vet said he's healthy and fine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine is about 20 weeks old. A few days ago, she weighed in at 39.5 lbs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

31.3 #'s and 18 weeks today.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker- 12 weeks- 23.3#


----------



## Stassi (Feb 18, 2014)

Stassi: Female, 7.5 months (30 weeks), 68.2lbs.


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)

Taz 18 weeks (4 little over 4 months) 36 lbs


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

14 wks 31 lbs


----------



## Tim&Marth (Jul 11, 2013)

Olivia, 11.5 months 79.8 lbs

Mom was 75 lbs, dad was 95 lbs. Ridiculously snowy winter here made it difficult to get in as much as exercise as we hoped. Will aim for 3-4 lb weight loss in the upcoming weeks now that trips to the park are possible again


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

Athena is right at 71lbs at 15 months.


----------



## DieselPup (Aug 13, 2013)

Diesel at almost 9 months now weighs roughly 75lbs


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

At 9 months Arkay was 93lbs. He is now 10 months and I need to weigh him again.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker- 13wks - 27.8 lbs


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Ayra is 12 weeks old today and 18.2 lbs slim.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob Barker at 6.5 months we figure he's around 65 lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

The vet measured Apsel at 62.9lbs today. He will be 5 months at the end of the month.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kanethegsd (Mar 29, 2014)

15 weeks-36 pounds! He is a picky eater, so could use a few more pounds!


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

10 weeks 16.4lbs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> The vet measured Apsel at 62.9lbs today. He will be 5 months at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow! Stormie is 5 months tomorrow and she still weighed 37 at the vet this past Monday, although I think she is closer to 40.

*EDIT* Oh, I see that your pup is actually 10 days older than mine. She will be 20 weeks (=to 5 months) on Saturday, but won't be 5 months from her birth date until April 9th


----------



## PamLyons (Mar 29, 2014)

My Wendy is 12 weeks old and 25.5 pounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

Bogee was 31.2lbs at his 12 week appointment, he will be 14 weeks on 4/1 not sure what he weighs now.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

BensLife said:


> Wow, my puppy just turned 8 weeks Tuesday and he's 15.8lbs from the vet today. Haha, he is HUGE. Vet said he's healthy and fine!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My puppy is the same weight at 8 weeks today =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

TEANA 8 months 56 pounds. we have had her about 1 month.she was from a rescue and had round worms when we 1st got her.she is now worm free and gaining weight.


----------



## lcsparrow70 (Feb 6, 2014)

Last weigh in was Monday 4/1 and Riley weighed 28 pounds at 13 weeks. She is a bit thin but eats like she's a bottomless pit. Very active and growing very fast!


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker-14wks-30.5#


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Sinister turned 18 weeks yesterday and weighs 44 lbs. He is a big boy!


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Hans was 28.0 lbs at 13.5 weeks.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I just weighed my bitch at the vet yesterday....78 lbs at 20 months....the vet says she needs a few more pounds....going to start her on the newly released Twinkies and Doritos ( Salsa Verde Flavor ) diet to bulk her up.

SuperG


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I just weighed my bitch at the vet yesterday....78 lbs at 20 months....the vet says she needs a few more pounds....going to start her on the newly released Twinkies and Doritos ( Salsa Verde Flavor ) diet to bulk her up.
> 
> SuperG



If they trip and start to fall rather than roll over you're doing it wrong and risk injuries.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katos_Mom (Jan 2, 2014)

Kato is almost 18 weeks old and just weighed in at 46 pounds. Crimeny!


----------



## CalliesMom (Apr 8, 2014)

Callie is 9 weeks: 12 lb!


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Varick is 20.8 lbs @ 9weeks


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update. Perseus is 9 weeks and is 22#

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

shemeld135 said:


> Varick is 20.8 lbs @ 9weeks


you pup looks alot like mine


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

hunter just turned 1 and is 72lbs


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Holy Cow! Sinister is 22 weeks Thursday and he is 56lbs! He weights as much as Athena at 11 months! I think he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update: perseus is 3 months. He weighs 31 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJmom (Mar 29, 2013)

Saxon is 18 weeks and weighs 39 lbs.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb is 11 months - 76 pounds


----------



## Stassi (Feb 18, 2014)

Stassi will be 9months tomorrow. She is 74lbs and about 26" tall.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

at 5 months 56.2 lbs but thin as a rail. Going to wait until 6 months old weigh him again and measure length and height at the wither.




.


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Hans is 18 weeks and 40.2 lbs.

He is really quite thin though.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker is 20wks and 47.4lbs


----------



## Ganzuelo (May 6, 2014)

At 11 weeks Cooper weighed in at 28 lbs.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Lola was 58.5 at 8 months


----------



## cdweller98 (Apr 1, 2014)

Camo Male 6 months 65lbs


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan, 4 yrs, 95 lbs.

Though he looks good.. I want him back below 90 since he's getting older.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy -- 14 months -- 76.5 lbs and vet says she is "PERFECT" for her structure


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

I weighed him yesterday and he's 98lbs. He'll be 12 months on Thursday!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

RedIndae said:


> I weighed him yesterday and he's 98lbs. He'll be 12 months on Thursday!


Awe he is way cute. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Update: perseus, one weeks shy of 4 months.
44 pounds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Rebell 63 lbs. @ 7 months, all legs and gangly, picture is of his predecessor Cutter who at 3 years old was 105 lbs.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida 10 weeks old and 15lbs. exactly.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Sinister*
Male
5 years old 
Neutered at 15 months
28-28.5 inches at the withers
85 pounds


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Irok 8 months next week 69 lbs but thin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon 5.5 years 71.6 lbs. Legend 7 months 41.6 lbs.


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

40.2 lbs at 4 months!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

Charlie is 2.5 years old and 74.5 pounds.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper is a spayed female- 2 years 4 month old and weighed in at 89.2lbs yesterday after her bath lol..She's a big girl with no fat on her but a very stocky build. My fiancé's intact male is 2 yrs 6 months old and was weighed at the beginning of May and was 88.4lbs..he is very lean though and still filling out. Also veeery active  Piper and Zeus have completely different builds as well.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Sierra is 10 weeks old and 21 pounds


----------



## Cerece (Apr 29, 2014)

Riley is 10 weeks old and he weighs in at 20 pounds


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans is 2 years, 4 months and 67 lbs.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mongo is 5 months...137 lbs and bench pressing 385.

SuperG


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Bo is 14 months almost and just over 80lbs, very active and runs everyday


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny is now a year and 9 months and is just under 80lbs


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

8 weeks and 16 pounds, I think...it was hard putting her on the bathroom scale lol


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

50.3 and is 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Sinister is 65lbs at six and a half months! WOW.. He is a big boy! My baby looks full grown and not even close.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Perseus: now at 17 weeks almost 18 on Sunday he is 50 lbs 22 inch

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Belle is few days short of 5months and she is 19.4kg. Think she is going through a growth spurt now, a week and a half ago she weighed in at 17kg.


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

15.8lb at 8 weeks.


----------



## mamajag (May 1, 2014)

At 16 weeks Gretchen was 31.5 pounds.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace is 12 weeks and weigh 29.8 lbs


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

faileh said:


> Barli is 16 weeks and 41 pounds


oh my.. he is a big boy !!


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I just realized that I told you guys the wrong weight. For some reason I though he weighed 33.8kg, but he actually weighs 38.3kg. So 84.4 pounds. Is that sort of on the high end, in terms of GSD size?


----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ares 4 or 5 months. 30 ibs


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

CharlieB.Barkin said:


> I just realized that I told you guys the wrong weight. For some reason I though he weighed 33.8kg, but he actually weighs 38.3kg. So 84.4 pounds. Is that sort of on the high end, in terms of GSD size?


Looks a little bit of dyslexia reminds me of my self. How old is your dog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Remi is 18 weeks and was 43# today at the vet.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Nakita 11weeks 21lbs
Irok 9 months next week 70lb. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Eden 32 pounds at 12 weeks... Athena 54 pounds at 4 mos. (18 weeks)


----------



## smallars (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sean*

43.5 kg age 3.2 years . food - acana puppy - acana apple - nutram active (made him allergyic) - nutram lamb and rice.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I just weighed my puppy, Sinister, the other day. 7 months 76lbs! He still isn't slowing down his growth. I just had to order him a new collar and was shocked when I measured he already had a 20 inch neck. My 1 year old female still is only 56lbs and 17 inch neck. Sinister is a big boy.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> I just weighed my puppy, Sinister, the other day. 7 months 76lbs! He still isn't slowing down his growth. I just had to order him a new collar and was shocked when I measured he already had a 20 inch neck. My 1 year old female still is only 56lbs and 17 inch neck. Sinister is a big boy.


Just a question about females... mine seem to weigh close to or more than most of the males at their ages. Does that mean they are just extremely large or will they balance out later? I know their moms were at about 90 and 110 each so I am assuming they will weigh close to the same? These are my first shepherds so I do not know really what to expect..

Athena was 54 pounds at 18 weeks and Eden was 34 pounds at 12 weeks


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Just a question about females... mine seem to weigh close to or more than most of the males at their ages. Does that mean they are just extremely large or will they balance out later? I know their moms were at about 90 and 110 each so I am assuming they will weigh close to the same? These are my first shepherds so I do not know really what to expect..
> 
> Athena was 54 pounds at 18 weeks and Eden was 34 pounds at 12 weeks


It seems your pups dams were extremely large females. My male Sinister's mom weighed probably 65lbs. and his sire weighed close to 90lbs. He has shocked me how big he is. I switched him at 4 months to large breed adult food to slow his growth. He is just a big boy. 
My Athena is 1 year old and only weighs 56lbs. She is still filling out but a nice size female.
Your Athena and Eden seem like they are growing like my Sinister. Keep them lean, do not overfeed as you want to keep their hips healthy. When training find a low calorie treat. Avoid jumping in and out of car and on and off the sofa. With the bigger puppies like we have is all about avoiding stress on their joints, so they can develop and grow properly.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are side pics of the girls they are in keeping with the "thin" look of the other pups I have seen. It is hard to tell with Eden because she still has her puppy fluff but you can easily feel ribs on them both. I will check into the treats though and I am still feeding Large Breed Puppy at this point should I change that?


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My2shepherds said:


> Here are side pics of the girls they are in keeping with the "thin" look of the other pups I have seen. It is hard to tell with Eden because she still has her puppy fluff but you can easily feel ribs on them both. I will check into the treats though and I am still feeding Large Breed Puppy at this point should I change that?


They both are beautiful! Perfect lean pups.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

They look great! Keep doing what you're doing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace today 15 weeks and 38 lbs


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

Scout. 1 year and 79 pounds. 
Otis. 6 months and about 47 pounds.

Both super hyper and crazy.


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryker is 6 months yesterday and 62.4lbs!


----------



## Jeff902 (May 20, 2014)

Jax 16 weeks 40 lbs.


----------



## Sahmama26 (Jun 26, 2014)

DonnaKay said:


> Mystique 20.8 lbs yesterday and will be 13 weeks tomorrow.


Your pups weight is the closest to Ella's. She is 13 weeks old and 20.2 pounds


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Kody is 2 years and 65 pounds... he's on the smaller side haha!


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

Pearl is 8 months today and 68lbs.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Skywalker is 2 and 68 Lbs. of sheer muscle. Looks skinny but in terrific shape. Of course he is a adopted guy. The Rescue said feed him 1C twice a day. Way to little for this active dog. 2C twice a day. Keeps on building up muscles.


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

Charlie 10 yrs, 95 lbs
Jack 16 weeks, 38 lbs


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Bane 10 months old, 75 lbs


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Up date on Perseus. 6 months and is 75 pounds 26 inches from shoulder 33 inch from head. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> Up date on Perseus. 6 months and is 75 pounds 26 inches from shoulder 33 inch from head.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope 6 months is not half point mark for adult size or you will end up with 150 lbs Dog hahaha


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> I hope 6 months is not half point mark for adult size or you will end up with 150 lbs Dog hahaha


Holly cow... I looked up to see a gsd at 140, and that is huge. I don't think he will get much bigger. But it he did. Wow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Check out Duke from royalair breeder ..massive


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Alice, 8 months, 45 lbs (she's small)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Check out Duke from royalair breeder ..massive


That dog is big! Perseus dad is 130. I don't know his height though. That dog is 140 @ 31 3/4 tall!!! If my dog was that big he won't fit on my bed. He already takes most of it up now. Crazy!!! If I took him camping I think he would scare the bears away lol if he got that big. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Isnt that a good thing that he would scare the bears away


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy 19 months today's vet visit 70 lbs....down from 72 a couple of months ago...per his scale...but I almost think that one wasn't right...this reading was more consistent with the small amount of gain than a big drastic 2 lb drop.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Isnt that a good thing that he would scare the bears away


Hahaha true. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Isnt that a good thing that he would scare the bears away


This is what he will look like in 6 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Lol wow


----------

